# Foliar Fertilizer?



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Anyone utilize foliar fertilizer similar to a product called Hay Maker? Info sounds too good to be true! 1 gallon per acre doesn't seem as if that's much product per acre.
Thanks for any replies, Jim


----------



## AndyH359 (Jan 3, 2012)

I had a neighbor who used it and loved it. When I read the label info, what jumped out at me was it said something along the lines of "supplements a regular fertilizer program containing adequate nitrogen." Neighbor said he saw a quick green up after he put it down. Not sure if it translated into higher yield or just a better view for the rest of the neighborhood.


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

I've used Agro Liquid. I guess I am not impressed. Tried it 2 different years. 1 to try it and 1 for single pass of fertilizer and herbicide. I applied it in strips and you really couldn't tell the strips apart, however, the following year I felt the grass started up quicker and greener. There is no comparison to urea. The only place the grass grew like I would have expected was where I flushed the sprayer out. A nice tall green 30 ft. strip. The other thing with foliar is it does nothing for the ground nutrients so it is more of a supplement not a replacement.

This was the last mix I used per acre.

8 gals of high N 
3 gals of sure k 
1 gals of pro-starter
pint of iron


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Friend of mine who crops has mentioned foliar feeding products claiming some trick to eliminate fertilizer needs circulate in the cropping world every few years. People that fall for it completely have a big hole to dig out of after.


----------



## Ray 54 (Aug 2, 2014)

I applied a lot of different foliar products in a vineyard I worked for, but all micro nutrients. Determined by doing leaf samples to be tested at a lab. Would be less than a gallon to the acre of the product mixed in the fungicide application that happened every 14 to 28 days depending on fungicide and weather from April to July. So very handy to just put another product in spray tank, and could do many applications to never burn leaves. But what do I know, as just the guy smart enough to drive tractor and put the right amount of things in a sprayer. 

I tried adding iron to weed sprays on oats. We have lots of limestone/calcium that ties up iron and other nutrients. So we get yellow areas in oats, it would green up some. But hard to say it really produced more because of using it. But the iron got to the plant not just tied to the limestone.

So a good rescue but would not recommend for normal application of the big 3 nutrients in field crops.


----------



## PasturePool (7 mo ago)

I use foliar after each cutting.

1 gal Riser
1 gal ReaxK


----------

